# Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???



## Hackersepp (23. Juni 2007)

Hi

Ich habe oft das Problem, dass ich bei einigen Bissen, total ins leere anschlage, und kein Fisch hängen bleibt....

Ich fische ne Durchlaufmontage.

Ich habe einmal gelesen, dass man beim ersten Zupfer anschlagen sollte.

Wenn ich aber einmal einen Schwarm Weissfische an meinem Platz habe, Zupft es wie wild vor sich hin, doch nur selten passiert es, dass sich die Spitze der Feederrute für ca 2 s. biegt, und ein klares anzeichen für einen "sicheren" Biss gibt.

=> Kann man die kleinen Bisse/Zupfer auch verwerten, oder muss man auf so starke Bisse warten???

Teilweise gibt es auch starke kurze Bisse....??!?!?!
=> Sind diese zu verwerten???


Ihr seht , dass ich unbedingt meine "Hakquote" verbessern will.
dazu brauche ich eure hilfe,

ich bedanke mich im Vorraus, Viele grüße 


Hackersepp!|wavey:


----------



## xxcruiserxx (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*

also bei mir am see schlage ich bei einem etwas stärkeren zupfen ( egal wie lange er ist ) sofort an. dabei verwerte ich fast alle bisse!!!!


----------



## @dr! (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*

wenn du so viele fehlbisse hast, wieso probierst du dann nicht mal ein bisschen mit der hakengröße rum? ich habe mal gelesen das wenn die fische "gierig" beißen man größere und wenn sie vorsichtiger beißen kleine haken benutzen sollte.


----------



## Weißfischfredi (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*

Moin,
versuche es einfach mal die Feederrute etwas entspannter
abzulegen.
Sodas der Fisch auch die Chance hat den Köder zu nehmen
ohne gleich an Deiner Rutenspitze zu schütteln.
Viele Angler machen den Fehler die Feederrute im Halbkreis abzulegen. Nach dem Motto voller Kontakt zu Korb.
Ein Brassen z.B. saugt den Köder mehrere male ein und spuckt in
wieder aus. Das sind die sogenannte Hackbisse. Bis er sich dann dazu entscheidet den Köder wirklich zu nehmen.
Diese Methode wird in Gewässern mit hohem Angeldruck angewendet.
Rute entspannt, leichter Schnurbauch bis zum Eintritt ins Wasser. Wen der Brassen nun 2 - 3 mal mit deinem Köder rumgespielt hat, und immer noch nichts von deiner Rute gemerkt hat, dann wirst Du in auch überlisten können.
Ich kenne Angler die machen sich nach dem ersten Zupfer erstmal ne Zigarette an, und wenn die aufgeraucht ist, kommt der Anschlag.
Probiere es einfach mal. Das funktioniert natürlich nich überall
aber ein Versuch ist es wert.

Gruß 
Weißfischfredi


----------



## xxcruiserxx (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*

ja ich sollte vllt. auch dazu sagen, das ichg einen leichten schnurbogen drinn habe, das heißt der fisch kann entspannter anbeißen und dann schlage ich beim kleineren zupfer sofort an


----------



## mariophh (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*



Weißfischfredi schrieb:


> ...
> Ich kenne Angler die machen sich nach dem ersten Zupfer erstmal ne Zigarette an, und wenn die aufgeraucht ist, kommt der Anschlag.
> Probiere es einfach mal.
> ...



Ich weiß zwar nicht wies mit Hackersepp aussieht, aber für xxcruiserxx und @dr! halte ich den Tipp für nicht soooo geignet... könnte Ärger mit den Eltern geben


----------



## Weißfischfredi (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*

Ich wollte hier auch niemanden zum rauchen verführen,
ist eh viel zu teuer geworden.#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*

ich würde an deiner stelle mal  mit dem vorfach länge  experementieren.  wen die bisse  eher  vorsichtig sind wird das  vorfach länger gemacht bei mir .


----------



## Living Dead (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*



mariophh schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wies mit Hackersepp aussieht, aber für xxxcruiserxxx und @dr! halte ich den Tipp für nicht soooo geignet... könnte Ärger mit den Eltern geben




Kaugummizigarreten sind hier DIE Lösung ; )

Ne mal im Ernst: Zigarettenlänge beim Feedern???? In der Zeit hat man doch schonn das nächste Kilo Fisch im Eimer!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*

wen ich einen biss hate ist meine hand an der rute und beim nächsten zupfer habe ich den anschlag schon dürch meistens habe ich ihn dan auch


----------



## Weißfischfredi (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Kaugummizigarreten sind hier DIE Lösung ; )
> 
> Ne mal im Ernst: Zigarettenlänge beim Feedern???? In der Zeit hat man doch schonn das nächste Kilo Fisch im Eimer!



Okay,okay ne Zigarettenlänge ist vielleich etwas übertrieben.
Wollte damit ja auch nur sagen das es sich in manchen Fällen auch lohnen kann etwas länger abzuwarten.
Aber eine Kaugummi Zigarette kann auch nicht die richtige Lösung sein. Da ist die Brasse ja längst beim Nachbarn bis Du das Teil aus der Pelle gefummelt hast.#d


----------



## Weißfischfredi (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> ich würde an deiner stelle mal  mit dem vorfach länge  experementieren.  wen die bisse  eher  vorsichtig sind wird das  vorfach länger gemacht bei mir .



Länger als 1 meter ???


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*

ich fische zwischen 30-50cm länge


----------



## Scholli79 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*

Hallo Hackersepp,
ich würde an Deiner Stelle auch ein wenig mit der Vorfachlänge experimentieren. Wenn du das Vorfach etwas verlängerst, haben die Fische etwas mehr Spielraum und können den Köder besser aufnehmen, ich fische manchmal mit Vorfächern um die 1,20m. #6 Es kann natürlich auch sein das die ruckartigen Ausschläge der Spitze daher kommen das die Fische gegen den Korb stoßen und den eigentlichen Köder garnicht so schnell finden, in dem Fall sollte man das Vorfach stark verkürzen.
Ein allgemeingültiges Rezept gibt es nicht, einfach mal ausprobieren, irgendwann wirst Du ein "set up" finden mit dem Du die Bisse verwerten kannst. :vik:

Mit welchen Ködern bei welcher Hakengröße fischst du denn? Das könnte ja auch noch ein Faktor sein.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Breamhunter (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*



Weißfischfredi schrieb:


> Ich kenne Angler die machen sich nach dem ersten Zupfer erstmal ne Zigarette an, und wenn die aufgeraucht ist, kommt der Anschlag.



Den Tip kenne ich noch von den Altanglern, wenn mit (lebenden) Köderfisch auf Hecht geangelt wurde.|rolleyes
Beim Feedern doch (etwas) übertrieben.|uhoh:


----------



## Hackersepp (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*

Hallo erstmal, 

Ich muss euch beruhigen: Ich bin absoluter Nichtraucher#6

Das mit dem Schnurbogen ist ein super Tipp! DAnke euch allen"!

Tja, das nächste Problem ist die Hakengröße, da habt ihr Recht(Vorfachlänge wechsle ich ständig)

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich eigentlich versuche Karpfen mit der Feedermethode zu überlisten .

Dabei gehen aber nur Brachsen und manchmal auch große Rotaugen dran. (!!!)

d.h. also , dass viele Weissfischarten an meinen futterplatz kommen. (auch lauben werden des öfteren gehakt)

=> Es sind sowohl kleine , als auch große fische, der jeweiligen Arten da.

=> kleine Zupfer....

-------------------------------------------------------------

Mit dieser Erkenntnis müsste ich nun allerdings die hakengröße verkleinern.

Da ich allerdings nicht auf diese kleinen Fische aus bin, werde ich wohl die Zupfer ertragen müssen.

Mein futter ist auch nicht zu fein (Maismehl, Erdnüsse..Mais Tigernüsse, Paniermehl, etc.)


Für lange Futterkampangnen habe ich leider keine Zeit, somit fällt also das "bekannte karpfenfischen mit Haar undCo" weg......


Viele Grüße Hackersepp!


----------



## snorreausflake (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*

Wenn du geziehlt Karpfen fangen willst, dann zieh doch mal ne ne schöne Maiskette auf, dann haben die Kleinfische oft  keine  Chance deine  Köder ins Maul  zu  bekommen


----------



## Aloha (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*

oder Frolic​


----------



## Feeder-Freak (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*

Genau#6. 
Aber was die sache mit dem Schnurbogen angeht finde ich das absolouter :v.
Wofür hat man denn bitte die feinen Spitzen???
damit man jeden kleinen Zupfer erkennt. Und feederfsichen ist eben genau das. Die kleinsten Zupfer erkennen.#6

Zur Hakengröße: Ich fische haken von der Größe 6-16.


----------



## Hackersepp (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*

schlägst du denn dann bei solch kleinen Zupfern sofort an???
oder wartest du auf einen stärkeren Bieger in der Spitze???


----------



## Feeder-Freak (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*

Ich lege  sofort meine Hand auf die die Rute (beim ersten Zupfer) und wenn dann die Spitze das erste mal etwas stärker wackelt schlage ich an. So kannst du wirklihc alle Fisch haken die stärker gewackelt haben. 

Was mir eben noch eingefalel ist: Wenn du dem Fisch zu lange Zeit lässt dann schluckt dieser den Köder. Und ich glaube keiner will wirklich einen großen Karpfen töten weil amn selber zu schusselig war und den Fisch hat schlucken lassen. 

Jetzt kommt wahrscheinlich wieder das man ja das Vorfach hätte abschneiden könne.,
Ok,  aber wollt ihr langsam und qualvoll an einem Haken im magen sterben|gr:.

Möchte jetzt kein C und R Diskussion anfachen es ist aber leider so.


----------



## snorreausflake (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> schlägst du denn dann bei solch kleinen Zupfern sofort an???
> oder wartest du auf einen stärkeren Bieger in der Spitze???


Du kannst eine deiner Spitzen auch auf Schwingspitze umbauen, werd ich an meiner neuen Feeder auch wieder machen, liegt mir besser.
Gruß Snorre


----------



## Feeder-Freak (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*

Versteh ich nicht so ganz|kopfkrat.
Eine Schwingspitze an einer feederrute|kopfkrat.


----------



## snorreausflake (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*

Ja eine Schwingspitze an der Feederrute!!!!!!
Ich persönlich fisch lieber mit ner Schwinge als Bißanzeiger, find ich feiner und kann mehr Bisse verwerten, muß aber auch sagen das ich zu 90% an Seen fisch.


----------



## petrikasus (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*

Eine Schwinge geht aber nur an Stillwassern. Wenn ich damit an den Rhein gehen würde ....


----------



## Feeder-Freak (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*

Also die pitze ist bei der leicht gebogen inklusive einer Schwingspitze? Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?
Wenn nicht doppelt gemoppelt hält eben besser:m.


----------



## snorreausflake (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann genau beim Feedern anschlagen???*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Also die pitze ist bei der leicht gebogen inklusive einer Schwingspitze? Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?
> Wenn nicht doppelt gemoppelt hält eben besser:m.


Nööööööööööööööööööööööö
Also wie gesagt ich fisch zu 90% an Seen.Die rute leg ich nicht paralell sondern  90grad  zum Ufer  ab, die Schwinge  baumelt also  überm Wasser, jetzt verstanden??? Ich fisch so halt lieber, hab jetzt erst wieder mit meiner neuen Feederrute gefischt und bin wieder zu dem Entschluss gekommen das ich ne Schwinge drauf mach


----------

